# Trial-Kurbel mit normalen Kettenblatt???



## JensXTR (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf Lösungssuche für folgendes Problem.

Habe eine Superschicke Trialkurbel gesehen und würde diese gern mit einen großen Kettenblatt fahren wollen. Die Kurbel hat das klassische Gewinde für z.B. Schraubritzel. Diese Ritzel habe ich aber nur bis 22 Zähne gefunden.

Was gibts es für eine Lösung für das Problem?

Die einzige Lösung die mir einfallen würde, wäre entweder ein Stern den man aufschrauben kann und dann normale Kettenblätter fährt, oder ein großes Kettenblatt mit Gewinde!

Habe bis jetzt keines von beiden gefunden!!!

Wäre über jede Antwort dankbar!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Februar 2007)

mit nem großen Kettenblatt nimmt die Belastung auf das Gewinde aber enorm zu. Ich denke nicht, das sich die Kurbel darüber freut. So manch einer hat das Gewinde schon bei 18Z rundgeleiert. (wir wollen hier mal keinen angucken, stimmts Axlpac )

Ich denke nicht das das geht, aber vielleicht gibts hier andere Meinungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (9. Februar 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> mit nem großen Kettenblatt nimmt die Belastung auf das Gewinde aber enorm zu.


Humbug. Das ist genau andersrum.

@JensXTR
Willst Du uns vielleicht verraten, welche schicke Trialkurbel Du gefunden hast?


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Februar 2007)

das stimmt:
denn Moment=Kraft*Hebellänge
da über die pedale vom fuss nahezu das selbe moment eingeleitet wird, ist  die kraft am größeren kettenblatt geringer!!!


----------



## isah (9. Februar 2007)

Ich bin ja jetzt nicht so der Physik Crack, aber wenn das ritzel groesser wird, ist der hebel dann auf das Gewinde der Kurbel nicht groesser?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Februar 2007)

der hebel bleibt gleich weil ja immer die kurbel aufs gewinde dreht

aber dei einem größeren ritzel nimmt die kettenbelastung ab

aber egal

denk net das es sowas gibt


----------



## JensXTR (10. Februar 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Humbug. Das ist genau andersrum.
> 
> @JensXTR
> Willst Du uns vielleicht verraten, welche schicke Trialkurbel Du gefunden hast?



Danke erstmal für die vielen und schnellen Antworten.

Ich will eigentlich eine goldene ECHO CNC Kurbel verbauen!

Die schaut doch verdammmt hübsch aus!!


----------



## Fabi (10. Februar 2007)

Oh nein!
Also wenn Du nicht unbedingt so eine Trialkurbel brauchst, dann solltest Du dir etwas anderes kaufen. Du kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen, wie minderwertig die Qualität von diesen Trial-Parts ist.


----------



## misanthropia (10. Februar 2007)

das Gewinde wird sowohl durch das Moment der Kurbel alsauch durch die Kettenkraft* Zahnkranz beansprucht. Bei gleichbleibendem Antriebsmoment wird dann, wenn man den Hebelarm der Kette vergrößert, dass sich das Trehmoment verkleinert, weil vom gleichbleibenden moment mehr abgzogen wird  
Also meine Erfahrung mit Echo ist ansich ganz gut, wenn auch meine Kurbel extrem weich ist. Habe sie aber schon recht lange und selber spüre ich auch nichts wirklihc schlimmes. ansich sollte das was du vor hast gar kein Problem sein, wie gesagt, würde das gewinde eher ei kleinerer Übersetzung kaputt gehen. Du musst nur jemanden finden, der dir sowas fräsen kann und denke das wird das schwerste daran.


----------



## robs (10. Februar 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> der hebel bleibt gleich weil ja immer die kurbel aufs gewinde dreht
> 
> aber dei einem größeren ritzel nimmt die kettenbelastung ab
> ...



 100% richtig.


----------

